# morrisons springs



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

Great dive today!! viz 80 feet! everybody ought to go! go during the week and miss my ******* brothern!


Felix it was great today! first two dives of the season!!


Jay


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been wanting to go since its been rebuilt Dr. JAy! How is life up that way? Hopin our lil Cuban buddy can make it up for a visit soon!


----------



## jlbdvm (Nov 12, 2007)

have not talked to him in awhile! How yall been doing in pcola?









this is from wednesday dive!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet pic! We been doing good...were actually a lil closer to ya know...moved to east of the Gulf Breeze zoo on the water


----------

